# So many chickens...



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

...at least for me. 

We got our new batch of layer babies yesterday. The flock consists of leghorn, red star, black star, buff orpington, whiting blue (lay blue eggs) and whiting green (lay green eggs), and a mystery chick free from the hatchery. Here they are and a close up of the mystery man (I'm assuming it's a rooster).















Then I have my babies that I hatched in April. They're mostly bantam cochins, but there are two backyard hens as well. There were two backyard roosters but one had a splayed leg and couldn't handle his weight and the other made an aggressive move on one of my grandsons. They're in the freezer now. 








I lost my mind and bought 11 Silkies, mostly satins, a couple of months ago. I feel terrible because I've gotten so busy I can barely spend much time with them but they are still so friendly!!! If anyone is ever looking for just a pet, I do love they're demeanor. 















I have 25 meat birds...until October.








Our duck only hatched one egg she was sitting on. This is Chuck, but I hope he's a she.








Those are all the newest additions, with the exception of 5 hens we bought early this year. We've had nothing but our original flock for a few years, except for batches of meat chicks. For some reason I went chicken crazy this year. And we have a hen sitting on EIGHTEEEN eggs in our barn. She's the ugliest bird too. I sure hope they take after their father!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Look at all those pretty birds! You sure are going to have egg overload next year.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

They are look healthy and happy!! Is your duck a khaki Campbell? I love that breed. Right now we have Tractor supply special of Mallards lol but boy they can lay eggs!! We have a single Silkie rooster. He thinks he's as big as my tom turkey lol. Good luck and enjoy!! It's time for ne to revamp my chickens soon. Too many old ladies out there.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww 😊


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

That is so many chickens 😂
have you ever water glasses your eggs before?
This is the first year I’ve done them, and I’ve done several 2 gallon buckets of them. I’ll be very sad if it didn’t work the way it’s supposed to!


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

i loved my silkies! never had satins though. but i had issues with mites alot and no interest in selling them.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

They're beautiful! How did you get the Whiting True Blues? I wanted to try some, but McMurray was sold out of the hens and mostly out of the straight run when I placed my order in early spring. I think I will have to order in January to have a chance at some!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What a nice variety!


----------



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

@Boer Mama I haven't water glassed eggs. I hope your's work out for you. I've heard mixed reviews. I actually freeze dried 6 dozen earlier this year and really thought they came out perfectly, so that's how I plan to use them. Plus, I have a large extended family that I keep supplied. 
The duckling, is half Khaki Campbell. His mom is a Cuyoga. Your Silkie is cute @happybleats but your turkey is beautiful! What kind is he? And is that a naked neck in the picture?? There are so many fun breeds out there. I hope you enjoy revamping your flock.
@Cedarwinds Farm I must have just hit McMurry at the right time. I've had them on my list for years and when I realized that the freeze-dried eggs were a hit, I decided I needed some truly good layers...and I love the colored eggs, so I went to my McMurry "wish list" and popped them in the cart. I actually placed the order on 7/16 and they sent them on 8/8. If you have a place for them earlier than next year maybe you can just keep your eye on the site or give them a call and ask if they'll have more this year?
I truly marvel over the eggs I get. It's a little weird, but I just can't help myself. They're like gems to me. I thank God for such little treasures when I collect them. I kept a couple of meat birds out of our last batch. They were color yield "Freedom Rangers". One girl never did lay any eggs before she died, but the other girl actually lays a nearly pink egg. It's so cool!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

I enjoy looking at the eggs, too. There is so much interesting variation even among the brown egg layers. 
That is so cool about the true blues! I checked over and over, and never saw any come available. You must have gotten the timing just right. I think I will try again next year. I have some true greens, and am excited about those.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Chanceosunshine said:


> your turkey is beautiful! What kind is he? And is that a naked neck in the picture??


Ben (turkey) is a blue slate. I have him and June. June, I'm not sure her breed. She's old and huge black turkey. Yes that is a Naked neck. I have 4...2 red and 2 black. They are funny looking birds.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I might try dehydrating some scrambled eggs… but I don’t have a freeze dryer 🥲
My dad had read something about the health of eggs are higher if the yolk isn’t exposed to oxygen prior/during heat temps such as cooking. So that’s why I decided to try the water glassing - in order to store whole eggs for use as that’s his preferred way of eating them.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I tried water glassing. Did not turn out well. I used a 5 gallon food grade bucket. Might work better in smaller containers?
I scambled and froze eggs in 1 and 2 egg baggies.
@Chanceosunshine ..I want a freeze dryer. I have been saving up for one. You can preserve so much food!! I'm not much of a canner..but Learning. I'm more hands on out side then all the Inside stuff lol.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well if we all lived closer we could go in on one together lol I have been looking into a freeze dryer the last few months.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Chuck the duck! Hahaha. I am stealing that name when/if we get ducks.
Good luck with Chuck the duck.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I was worried about using a large bucket that would be heavy and have more eggs to spoil if one egg did have a tiny crack that got overlooked, or just weaker shelled and got cracked when moving the bucket.
I picked up a cpl of frosting buckets from the bakery at Walmart and I think those are the biggest I’d want to use.
I also did a few glass pickle jars. So I’ve got several batches, and I really hope at least some of them make it ok 🙏🍀🙏
I need to get better at gardening before I could consider spending that much $$ on a freeze dryer 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

So, my husband found the freeze drier used. It was very well taken care of! It was still a huge chunk of change but we saved thousands and got it with the "oiless" pump. They also gave us all the bags and the sealer. They said she couldn't eat the food anymore because she had congestive heart failure. Not sure why that mattered, but we "lucked out". The only thing I don't like about it is the storage issue. It's a bit of a pain to find a good spot for all those bags and you have to have the O2 absorbers, yada yada.

I'm not sure of the oxygen and egg yolk thing. It could be true?? I have no idea. My old hairdresser used to swear you shouldn't use an onion once it's cut and not used immediately because it sucked the toxins from the air and then you would be eating all those toxins. Not saying it's untrue...but I am willing to eat an onion that sat out. Oh, but I did get "Most Daring" as a senior in high school. I sure hope those water glassed eggs work for you! They have to at least be good for baking, right??

@Mike at Capra Vista Chuck would be honored.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

I did several jars of hot picked eggs last year. They did not last long.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I saw a homesteader who has a freeze dryer. They also have a very large family. They only stored things in mallard bags that theyvwanted for long term. Things they used often went into Mason jars with an oxygen pack or a food grade bucket (such as their corn) that had those air tight type lids with a "serving" lid intended in the sealed kid. (Haha..I know there is a name for those lids. Just can't think if it) also put in an oxygen pack thingie. Not that jars take up any less room...but easier to store then bags. Or could grab those cardboard file boxes to sore in and label. 
I'm definitely getting a freeze dryer..when is the only question. Hubs said get it. But I want the farm to raise the money instead of me putting it on Credit or taking from savings.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> I did several jars of hot picked eggs last year. They did not last long.


Hot pickled eggs? Just checking if pickled or if there’s something I hadn’t heard of.
And they did not last long since they were yummy and you guys ate them, or they spoiled?
Sorry, I’m trying to verify since we are talking preservation here 😅
I should do a batch or two of pickled eggs. My dad would enjoy those. I just know you have to be super careful when peeking so as not to expose the yolk or that can spoil the batch.

interesting about exposing the yolk in the pickling brine… I’m not sure if that’s at all related to exposing the raw yolk to oxygen prior to the heat exposure.

@Chanceosunshine my dad researches health a lot. He had a heart attack previously and has since then basically eliminated flours and sugars. He was on statins for awhile but finally got into a really good heart Dr who agreed they are super bad for you. So he’s all about the healthy fats and how they affect your body and the good cholesterol vs bad cholesterol. He renders his own grass fed tallow for cooking and would never use vegetable oil. Lol


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Yes. Hot pickled. Like hot picked peppers. Or is that pickled hot peppers? 
And yes, they did not last long because they were all eaten in a short amount of time. ( I now realize how ambiguous my statement was.)

We buy the very large jars of pickled hot peppers. About a gallon size? There is a lot of spicy pickling juice in those jars which I use to pickle hard boiled eggs. (I checked with the authorities, there is no law about reusing pickle juice. That may be different in other countries.) I do a dozen eggs at a time and I keep them in the fridge. They do not last a week after opening.


----------



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

Boer Mama said:


> Hot pickled eggs? Just checking if pickled or if there’s something I hadn’t heard of.
> And they did not last long since they were yummy and you guys ate them, or they spoiled?
> Sorry, I’m trying to verify since we are talking preservation here 😅
> I should do a batch or two of pickled eggs. My dad would enjoy those. I just know you have to be super careful when peeking so as not to expose the yolk or that can spoil the batch.
> ...


Good for your dad!! You should be very proud of him. My dad had those same issues since I was 17 and he never took it seriously for more than a couple of weeks here and there. 
Kudos to his doctor for getting him off of statins! That’s a doctor worth keeping.


----------



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

happybleats said:


> I saw a homesteader who has a freeze dryer. They also have a very large family. They only stored things in mallard bags that theyvwanted for long term. Things they used often went into Mason jars with an oxygen pack or a food grade bucket (such as their corn) that had those air tight type lids with a "serving" lid intended in the sealed kid. (Haha..I know there is a name for those lids. Just can't think if it) also put in an oxygen pack thingie. Not that jars take up any less room...but easier to store then bags. Or could grab those cardboard file boxes to sore in and label.
> I'm definitely getting a freeze dryer..when is the only question. Hubs said get it. But I want the farm to raise the money instead of me putting it on Credit or taking from savings.


I did buy a couple of vacuum jars that have a pump on the top so you don’t have to drag the vacuum sealer out each time I want to use the eggs. 
i definitely think mason jars are easier to store. I want to find a cabinet so I can store them in the dark. 
You’ll enjoy the freeze drier. Do you know what size you want? Ours is medium and I find it big enough for all I’d like to do.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> Yes. Hot pickled. Like hot picked peppers. Or is that pickled hot peppers?
> And yes, they did not last long because they were all eaten in a short amount of time. ( I now realize how ambiguous my statement was.)
> 
> We buy the very large jars of pickled hot peppers. About a gallon size? There is a lot of spicy pickling juice in those jars which I use to pickle hard boiled eggs. (I checked with the authorities, there is no law about reusing pickle juice. That may be different in other countries.) I do a dozen eggs at a time and I keep them in the fridge. They do not last a week after opening.


Do you let them pickle for a month prior to opening? Seems about the right time frame if I remember.
I’ll have to buy some hot pickled peppers and hope people eat them so I can use the brown for some eggs 🤣


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

I should wait a month, but it is usually only a week. 
If pickled hot peppers are not popular, than this may not be a practical method.
And I would avoid using the brown.


----------



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

I usually only make pickled eggs for Easter with beets l. It’s my favorite part of Easter dinner. I’m definitely going to have to pickle some in hot pepper brine!


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Ooh, that is a great idea. I'll have to add a few beets to the eggs next time. I bet the eggs turn a nice pink.


----------



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

Speaking of eating eggs, I’m curious, how do you like to eat scrambled eggs?? Meaning, do you like them with any particular condiment or accompaniment?


----------



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> Ooh, that is a great idea. I'll have to add a few beets to the eggs next time. I bet the eggs turn a nice pink.


I make two kinds cause that’s what I grew up with. My mom would make them with vinegar and pickling spices and sugar and my dad preferred them with just vinegar and salt. Both contained the beet juice as well.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Chanceosunshine said:


> Speaking of eating eggs, I’m curious, how do you like to eat scrambled eggs?? Meaning, do you like them with any particular condiment or accompaniment?


I like mine scrambled with salt, black pepper, and a good shaking of cayenne pepper with a buttered toast 😊


----------

